# Ereader news today (ENT)



## PJ McDermott (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all, what experience has anyone had with ent book of the day promotion? Particularly interested in # books sold, price discounts offered etc in Literary Fiction - coming of age, but all feedback is welcome.

Cheers

Jacob


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

JacobCarlisle said:


> Hi all, what experience has anyone had with ent book of the day promotion? Particularly interested in # books sold, price discounts offered etc in Literary Fiction - coming of age, but all feedback is welcome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jacob


Nothing in those categories, but ENT in general is number 2 in the charts of promo places to use after BookBub. After those two (for me) is Freebooksy and Midlist.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll echo Mark. I write in different genres, but my last ENT moved about 120 books at 99 cents.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

My last promo with ENT resulted in 94 sales of a $0.99 book.


----------



## Jack L Knapp Author (May 14, 2014)

I've been active on a thread in Goodreads, Best Bang for the Buck Book Promos; I've reported my results there, so it seems only proper to do so here too.
I've had two promos through ENT, both successful. Both were of books priced at 99¢ and I showed at least a small profit at the end of the day. The most recent promo garnered more than 100 downloads.
Second best has been Book Sends; I've had one promo, one attempt declined, a second scheduled soon. Same conditions, 99¢ discounted price.
Third is Free Kindle Books and Tips. I moved some 46 books but didn't make the cost back; net loss, about $7, allowing as much credit for the promo as possible.
Fourth has been Fussy Librarian; I lost about the same amount, mainly because the cost of the promo was $16. Partially successful.
I keep careful records, recording sales by book right up to the moment the email goes out. I corresponded with one promoter and his clickthrough count was exactly the same as my calculation, so I'm confident in my results.
No other site has produced much in the way of results. One, Kindle Book Review, was a total bust, despite the $40 promo fee. Best advice, avoid this site like the plague. I asked the site owner how many subscribers he had in my genre (SciFi), but got no reply.
Most of the sites are quite small as yet; many seem to be less than a year old. Fussy claims about 80 000 subscribers in my genre, but if so, they're not buyers. Maybe they only download free books, which I prefer not to do.
For most of the smaller sites, I rate them as 'not yet'. Maybe, in a year or two. I haven't tried BookBub (wow! that FEE!) or Book Gorilla. I don't expect to do business with BG; they sandwich Indie books between former bestsellers from the NY Times list. Tough to compete with those authors if you're as new as I am, not quite a year publishing my books.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I sold 97 copies of a $0.99 book, and 6 of the full price next in series. ENT is the only advertiser so far that didn't lose me money.


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

I had an ad with ENT on 2/23 but it wasn't a "Book of the Day" ad. Just a regular ol' bargain books ad. My genre is YA Fantasy. My price is $0.99. 

I estimate it boosted my sales by 10 units or so which wasn't a great ROI but greatly appreciated in terms of getting new readers.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

ENT has always done a nice job with my promos. Again, they're second after BookBub.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

ENT has always performed well for me.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, data! I love data threads. More good stuff to know. bookmarked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

From the dozens of promo result threads I've read.

This: Nothing in those categories, but ENT in general is number 2 in the charts of promo places to use after BookBub.

I'd say MidList and BookSends are also very good for paid books.
FreeBooksys is probably #2 or #3 for free Book promotions.


----------



## PJ McDermott (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for your responses! Just to let you all know, my book Small Fish Big Fish was ENT book of the day last Friday. It cost me $60.00. I sold 20 books on Friday and 2 each on Sat/Sun at $1.99 - a 60% reduction in the normal price. So, I'm probably down around $40.00. I wonder- is it the genre? (Literary Fiction with a coming of age theme) or the day I chose to promote it, or something else?
Cheers,
Jacob


----------



## Censored (Oct 31, 2014)

No idea, but I also ran a (non-book of the day) ENT ad for a horror-thriller first-in-series that fell well below expectations and failed to recoup the cost. I am not surprised because the book is a chronic under-performer and I've pretty much come to terms with the fact that it must not be very appealing to readers of the genre(s). Not sure what other factors contribute to under-performance.

If it makes you feel any better, the advertising rates for most of these sites are theoretically based on the _average_ ROI, so at least theoretically, about half of the books advertised will recoup less than the ad cost.


----------



## stevenremington (Jun 17, 2014)

I just ran an ENT promo last week for a 99 cent book. It performed very well and I got my money back from it.


----------



## cvannatta (Jul 6, 2014)

I ran an ENT regular promo in December 2014 for a $0.99 science fiction book and sold 42 copies that day. My cost was $15, so I more than doubled my investment. ENT is the top of my list for when I launch the next book in the series in April (the author gods willing and the creeks don't rise). 

Most of the other promos just about break even for me. A $10 eBookSoda did fairly well in February, but my book happened to get mentioned in a national USA Today column as an award winner just a couple of days before that, so it's hard to say what was because of that vs. my promotion efforts for my 3-day sale.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I think ENT only performs on $.99 and free price points. As far as I can tell, the $1.99 price point is a dead one.


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

$.99 spy thriller/suspense on ENT got me 40 purchases with about a half day tail.  I'll use them again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Jacob

1) Literary Fiction in general is a much smaller genre. The audience also doesn't have as much overlap with promotion sites audience. Keep in mind that lots of promo sites grow either through word of mouth or advertising. In both cases large genres like Mysteries & Romance get disproportionately targeted.

2) Within Literary Fiction Coming of Age is not something that's as big. In my experience mentioning free books and deals, you might have been better off running in YA or in both YA and Literary Fiction.

3) $1.99 promotions are generally very inefficient. At $1.99 you're getting just 70 cents (unless you're doing it as a Kindle Countdown Deal.

$3 is better because you make $2 per sale. Nearly 3 times what you make on a $1.99 title.

However, personally, I think focus should be on acquiring readers and for that $1 is best.

4) I'd recommend searching around and finding what site works for Literary Fiction. I think Bookbub would. MidList might be a good option too. Apart from that, I think most promotion sites have more of a big-genre focused audience.


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a YA action/adventure book run today at 99 cents and so far 0 sales...I won't be using them again for YA unless it picks up.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Categorized as fantasy, but themewise it's more similar to litfic COA/NA (which is clear in the blurb). Normally $2.99, non-book of the day promo at $0.99, sold 67 copies. About a month ago. And that's a book that normally sells <1/day. So it worked quite well.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

I did a free promo with ENT for a book of humor essays. I made about $40 in the tail and got 4 new reviews on 1,500 downloads in the two months since. I was happy and hope as time goes by and people read it, they might try my other stand-alones.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

My last ENT promo was a 99 cents Countdown for a YA book (Bone Dry). It got me 49 sales over two days, which is less than other genres, but at a $15 cost, it more than paid for itself. Plus, I got some preorders on book 2 from it.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Got a quick question about ENT. I'm planning on running a free promo for Mindguard for the full 5 days in May (seeing as it's in Select I figured I might as well use the days). I applied yesterday but got no confirmation e-mail stating whether or not they received my submission (like BookBub usually does). I'm not sure if they just don't send out one or if my submission never made it to them for some reason. They don't have a FAQ so I have no way to check. I also don't know how long it usually takes them to reply. Could anyone who's had a promo with them please  clarify this for me? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

There's usually quite a delay before they let you know Andrei, but they are well worth it. I've never had an email confirming my submission, they just let you know yes or no, sometimes quite close to the promo date.

Edited to add that I ran a 0.99 promo with them yesterday for a brand new release and saw about 80-90 sales for the first book and about 15 each for books 2 and 3, so well worth the money, and the numbers have always been waaaaaaaay higher for freebies.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

alkline said:


> There's usually quite a delay before they let you know Andrei, but they are well worth it. I've never had an email confirming my submission, they just let you know yes or no, sometimes quite close to the promo date.
> 
> Edited to add that I ran a 0.99 promo with them yesterday for a brand new release and saw about 80-90 sales for the first book and about 15 each for books 2 and 3, so well worth the money, and the numbers have always been waaaaaaaay higher for freebies.


Thank you so much, that's very useful information. The thing is, I was going to structure my whole promo around them (after BookBub rejected me) and wait for them to let me know before scheduling with other websites. I think I even mentioned that in the comment. I'm trying to remember the dates I gave them.  I think it was May 1st to 5th. Anyway, if they take that long to reply I'll just go ahead and schedule with the other website. Hopefully I'll get accepted. I'm getting ready to launch the sequel to Mindguard in late June/ early July so I'm really hoping the free promo goes well and that the series gains some momentum.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a big fan of ENT. They have a great results/cost ratio.

I'm running a promo with them tomorrow on Irradiated. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

S. Elliot Brandis said:


> I'm a big fan of ENT. They have a great results/cost ratio.
> 
> I'm running a promo with them tomorrow on Irradiated. Looking forward to it.


Cool, man. Good luck! Let us know how it went.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Cool, man. Good luck! Let us know how it went.


Thanks, Andrei.

First time I ran an ad with them it was a 99c promo, and things went well. This time it's a free promo, so I'm hoping for good results.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

ENT is absolutely fantastic. 

Last promo was for a free book. I was a yutz and didn't anticipated the book doing as well as i did so I didn't discount the second in the series like I should have and didn't piggyback it with another ad. Just on the strength of ENT alone, the free book went through the roof, hitting number #1 in the subgenre and the top ten in the umbrella genre. It also broke through the top 100 in the kindle store which surprised the heck out of me. 

When the dust settled I had about 50 sales of other books in the series and some great reviews. 

Totally worth the money.


----------



## jd_ruthers_85 (Mar 25, 2015)

JacobCarlisle said:


> Hi all, what experience has anyone had with ent book of the day promotion? Particularly interested in # books sold, price discounts offered etc in Literary Fiction - coming of age, but all feedback is welcome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jacob


People say ENT is the next best thing after Bookbub. After my own experiences, there is apparently a *huge *gap between Bookbub and everyone else. I don't think I even made back my $60.

Usual caveat: It could just be genre.

I'm also not a big fan of their notification system. Essentially, you don't hear anything from them for weeks, then one day up pops an email telling you they're going to feature your book at this date and you'll get an invoice the week prior. Reminds me of someone's personal blog instead of an actual business.


----------



## 80593 (Nov 1, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got a quick question about ENT. I'm planning on running a free promo for Mindguard for the full 5 days in May (seeing as it's in Select I figured I might as well use the days). I applied yesterday but got no confirmation e-mail stating whether or not they received my submission (like BookBub usually does). I'm not sure if they just don't send out one or if my submission never made it to them for some reason. They don't have a FAQ so I have no way to check. I also don't know how long it usually takes them to reply. Could anyone who's had a promo with them please clarify this for me? It would be much appreciated.


Hey Andrei,

Since we submitted close to the same time maybe this will help gauge their current turnaround time - I sent them a submission last week Thursday, no confirmation of the submission, and heard back from them today, Friday, so just over a week. My promo is running May 9. (I submitted as soon as I was within the 30 day window, because I'm a dork who cannot deal with blank boxes in my spreadsheet.) I did not wait for them to schedule with the other sites I'm using, and they're coming in at the end of my promo week, on a Saturday. Perhaps it will be a grand finale.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> I'm also not a big fan of their notification system. Essentially, you don't hear anything from them for weeks, then one day up pops an email telling you they're going to feature your book at this date and you'll get an invoice the week prior. Reminds me of someone's personal blog instead of an actual business.


Yeah, that is a bit ineffective, especially when you're trying to plan out your promo. At least they use the "invoice" system. I was surprised to discover that some mailing lists charge upfront and then refund you in case your book gets rejected. That seems a bit backwards to me.



Jen Rasmussen said:


> Hey Andrei,
> 
> Since we submitted close to the same time maybe this will help gauge their current turnaround time - I sent them a submission last week Thursday, no confirmation of the submission, and heard back from them today, Friday, so just over a week. My promo is running May 9. (I submitted as soon as I was within the 30 day window, because I'm a dork who cannot deal with blank boxes in my spreadsheet.) I did not wait for them to schedule with the other sites I'm using, and they're coming in at the end of my promo week, on a Saturday. Perhaps it will be a grand finale.


Thank you, Jen. That's very useful information. It's good to know they at least took your promo dates into consideration. My fear is that they won't read the "comment" section and just offer me a day whenever, when the promo is already over so it's good to know they pay attention to that stuff.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

No one has mentioned them here, but SweetFreeBooks and Bestebookreaderlovers both "earned" out for me same day on a 99 cent deal.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

C. Gockel said:


> No one has mentioned them here, but SweetFreeBooks and Bestebookreaderlovers both "earned" out for me same day on a 99 cent deal.


Bestebookreaderlovers earned out for me same day on 0.99, too. Well worth it. And I almost never hear anyone talking about them ...

Sweetfreebooks is running my permafree today. It's my first time with them, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got an ad with ENT a week from today    for a 99 cent book. It took about 2 weeks, maybe a little less, to hear from them. Woke up today to three sales of that book, which for me is a huge sale day, and I panicked and thought I'd gotten the date wrong and the ad was today and I forgot to lower my price!   But I checked the email they sent and it's next week. I'm really excited to see how it works. (and I told my husband to not let me forget to lower the price! plus it's on my calendar.)


----------



## 80593 (Nov 1, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Thank you, Jen. That's very useful information. It's good to know they at least took your promo dates into consideration. My fear is that they won't read the "comment" section and just offer me a day whenever, when the promo is already over so it's good to know they pay attention to that stuff.


I think the date they gave me was 2 days after the date I requested, but I also checked the box that said I was flexible and didn't mind what they gave me. I have a lot of wiggle room in that this book is always 99 cents. (I'm just doing a bunch of promotion that particular week for the 99 cent funnel book because of the release of book 2.) They seem to be pretty good at what they do, though, so I'm certain they take into account people's Kindle Countdown deals and such.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

I love ENT. I have run two 99-cent promotions with them: on Jan. 15th for my contemporary romance, and then last Friday for my middle-grade novel. The romance sold 230+ copies; the middle-grade sold a little less than 60. For me, these are great numbers. And while the sales are great, it's also so reassuring to see that yes, someone out there will pay to read my books. I submitted for a Book of the Day promotion. I haven't heard yes or no. They emailed me and said it should take about a week to have an answer. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

Genre: Epic/Dark Fantasy
Free Downloads: 800
Sell through to book two: 15 @ $2.99
New Reviews: 3
Mailing list signups: 2


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

I only attempted to use ENT once. The date I selected for the promotion came and went without any reply from ENT, and then several days later I received a nebulous form letter which stated my book either didn't meet their specs or they didn't have room for promoting it. So I never tried to use ENT again. 

Best of luck.


----------

